# Surge protector suppressor



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Would anyone have experience and/or more knowledge about these;*

*Tripp Lite ULTRABLOK Isobar Surge Protector/Suppressor 2 outlets, Direct Plug In, 1410 Joules *

*Found it on Amazon*


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

What additional information were you looking for that is not covered in the product description? 

Tripp Lite as a company has a good name when it comes to UPSs and surge suppressors, so that's a positive. 
Their products tend to cost a bit more than some of the competition. 
All this is is a surge suppressor and EMI filter - rather bulky and ugly looking if you ask me but I'm sure it does the job. 

Knut


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Is it the same thing as a whole house surge protector?*


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

No, definitely not. 

That unit will only protect whatever you plug into the two outlets it provides. 

A whole house surge protector operates on the same principle but it connects to the fuse/breaker panel and therefore protects all the circuits in the house. 
Those units run between $100 and $200.- 

The Tripp Lite you asked about is good to take on trips if you want to protect your electronic equipment away from home.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Dan, 

READ the fine print on any of the whole house surge suppressors. The units my local power company was hawking were for all practical intents and purposes, useless. When you read all the caveats and hithertofores, it didn't cover anything you couldn't prove entered the house through the HOT leads in the panel box. Anything that bed back through the ground, etx were not covered. 

It made my decision to purchase individual surge suppressors and UPS's for individual/groups of equipment easier. 

Bob C.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Thanks guys, I'll take that into account.*


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By armorsmith on 16 Jul 2012 09:16 PM 
Dan, 

READ the fine print on any of the whole house surge suppressors. The units my local power company was hawking were for all practical intents and purposes, useless. When you read all the caveats and hithertofores, it didn't cover anything you couldn't prove entered the house through the HOT leads in the panel box. Anything that bed back through the ground, etx were not covered.

Begs the question.....are any other types of surge suppressors any different when it comes trying to collect on the $100 000.- coverage they all offer?

In other words - has any one ever had their equipment plugged into a surge suppressor fried by a power surge and then actually collected on that insurance they all advertise?

Knut


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Knut, 

I have not personally, but know someone who has. High end gaming cpu, monitors (2), printer, cable modem, and I forget all what else. It was over 3k when all was said and done. I do remember he had to jump through all kinds of hoops, but yes they can be collected upon. 

Bob C.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I guess I've know about surge suppression equipment for at least 30 years. I think I may have wasted money on it a few times early on when I was trying to protect my computer (TRS-80, wouildn't want to lose that !). The only time in 30 years that I know of anyone losing equipment to due surges, was when we were hit by lightning in our backyard. Two doors down,they fried a bunch of stuff. We lost nothing. I think it is a lot like most insurance .... pay for it all your life and seldom if ever need it. Just my opinion (worth the same as always).


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a TrippLite Command Center, that was hit by a Fiatâ€"Allis front end loader. They replaced the unit free of charge, no questions asked. 

I would buy their product again and again. 


Fil


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By work4fil on 17 Jul 2012 09:44 PM 
I had a TrippLite Command Center, that was hit by a Fiat–Allis front end loader. They replaced the unit free of charge,
That's just a $50.- power bar with surge protection as far as I can tell - I would hope the company replaces their own product although I don't quite understand where the front end loader comes in.

I'm thinking of the thousands of dollars of electronic and/or computer equipment that the surge protector is supposed to protect.
If I have a 12-core MacPro connected , that's $6000 right there, plus a few 24 or 30 inch monitors and other equipment, I can easily get up to $10K and more.
How do I even prove that the equipment was plugged into the surge protector.

This btw goes back to Bob's point about all the exclusions with a whole house protector - I'm just wondering if a loss when using a power strip with surge protection or a UPS is treated any differently.
I assume part of what one pays for a unit is actually an insurance premium.

Knut


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Knut, 

Your assumption is exactly correct. TrippLite, et al, do exactly that. A portion of what each person pays for a surge suppressor is accounted toward an eventual payout. Made overseas a surge suppressor probably costs less than 6 buck to make an another couple to ship. It is cheap 'insurance' to offer the service that for the most part will never be used to keep you buying again. 

Whole house on the other hand can get real expensive real quick. Have you priced an air conditioner system lately? How about a set of kitchen appliances? I think that get the point made. Not to mention, the power company is usually a regulated agency unable to adjust pricing to compensate. The do however make good on their damage sources. My daughter and her hubby lost a stove and refrig because the underground feet to their main panel box had an insulation failure and were getting 208 volts on one leg and 32 volts on the other. The power company made good as soon as they themselves found the cause. 

Enough war stories. ...... 

Bob C.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

The front loader was used by a soon to be former employee, who got liquored up and decided to crush my office late one Sunday night. The TrippLite saved the computer for the most part. The company fired the employee three days later, then rehired him nine months later, after I left the company. 

Fil


----------

